# Bruised Windpipe?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I use the Sporn no-pull for Hank since it doesn't fit tight and rub under his front legs.

http://www.sporn.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=SPUS3

The harness only tightens when they pull. The straps are covered with a lambs-wool type material that doesn't rub under/behind the front legs. I had problems with the ez-walk harness rubbing so I went with the Sporn and have had no problems.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try a Gentle Leader head halter instead, they work really well for me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If you were using an Easy Walk harness, try to turn it over (put the grey strap over her back). I found that helped Jasmine because she would get rubbed by it when it was on the normal way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You might want to have her checked out with a vet to make sure the larnyx wasn't permanently damaged. I don't want to scare you but some dogs do sustain permanent damage from this type of situation.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have used every collar, harness and even reversed the gentle leader harness on her. I think she may have done some damage to herself and she will be going in tomorrow for an exam.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope it's just a temporary thing and nothing permanent. Keep us posted. 

One thing I tried with our over eager Toby was to use a harness (the Gentle leader harness) with a gentle leader head collar. I attached the leash to the harness but the head collar on his muzzle actually got him to ease up with his pulling. I also kept some treats in my pocket so he was focused on being beside me. Eventually we were able to use only the harness and now he often walks behind us, but at our pace.


----------



## Cnbottcher (May 3, 2017)

*Follow up? Same thing happened to my golden*

Hi, was there any updates from your vet on this?
The same thing happened to my Stella yanked real hard and now is having this hoarse breathing thing when she pulls.
I have put her on her Ez walk harness now and have taken off her regular collar in hopes that it will heal itself. 
Any advise or follow up would be helpful!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This thread is 7 years old. Probably not a current poster. If your dog has done this you might try a head harness- they don't like them much but it will stop the pulling. 
Tracheas can heal.


----------

